# Quarry worker since '05, 3 day week and lay offs, redundancy entitlements?



## justasking2 (27 Aug 2008)

Hi All

My husband works in a Quarry and in the last few months work has slowed down for them.

At the moment there is a real possablity that they will be working a three day week. 

If they decide to lay men off will they be entitled to redundancy payments? or can it be a case of just plan lay offs. 

He has been in there employ since August 2005.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2008)

*Re: Redundancy Rights*

Anything useful on www.entemp.ie, www.citizensinformation.ie or www.employmentrights.ie ?


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Aug 2008)

*Re: Redundancy Rights*

If he is reduced to a 3 day week then he should immediately apply for JB for the days he has no work.

If he is laid off it appears he would be entitled to claim redundancy - approximately 7 weeks up to a max of €600 per week


----------



## justasking2 (29 Aug 2008)

*Re: Redundancy Rights*

Thanks for that Black Sheep, I have had a quick look at the Social Walfare site, and thought that we would be entitled to claim Family Income Supplement, is that not the case would be have to claim the JB instead


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Aug 2008)

*Re: Redundancy Rights*

Yes of course he could apply for FIS while on 3 day week if that is more beneficial. He must be working at least 19 hours per week but as it takes a long time to sort out perhaps it may worth putting in an application for JB while FIS is being processed.


----------



## ajapale (30 Aug 2008)

*Re: Redundancy Rights*

Moved from  Welfare and State Benefits to  Work, Careers, Un/employment

Ive also reworked the title somewhat to reflect the question more fully.

I know several men who have been working in the construction sector and who have recieved staturory redundancy from their employer.


----------

